# "These guys may look friendly, but they've all got real mean guns,"



## The Gues-|- (23 Jan 2006)

1976 summer Olympics :akimbo:

http://archives.cbc.ca/IDC-1-41-1316-7922/sports/montreal_olympic_games/clip7


----------

